# OSX.4.3 et k3B ?



## bixtch (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
une petite question me trotte dasn al tête depuis ce midi....peut-on installer (facilement) K3b sur MAc en utilisant X 11. 
Si oui comment.


----------



## daffyb (21 Novembre 2005)

Je ne pense pas que ça soit possible car non dispo avec Fink ni Darwin Ports


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Novembre 2005)

si ce n'est pas dispo avec fink ou DP, ça ne veut pas dire que ça n'est pas possible mais qu'il va falloir te taper toute la compilation à la main avec notamment la chasse aux librairies requises.
un petit lien qui peut être utile
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=k3b&stype=all


----------



## daffyb (21 Novembre 2005)

s'il ne s'agissait que d'une chasse aux librairies, ça irait bien, mais à mon avis il y aura aussi des problèmes de compilation.
Maintenant, si ta question est plutot de trouver de quoi graver tu as BrunX free et FireStarter qui sont gratuit


----------



## bixtch (22 Novembre 2005)

bonsoir, oui mais ne grave pas les DVD.....


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2005)

DVD video ?
Dans ce cas, tu passes par ffmpeg ou ffmpeg X qui te crées tes dossiers TS_AUDIO et TS_VIDEO qui tu grave simplement par la suite


----------



## bixtch (23 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> DVD video ?
> Dans ce cas, tu passes par ffmpeg ou ffmpeg X qui te crées tes dossiers TS_AUDIO et TS_VIDEO qui tu grave simplement par la suite



Mercii.
Donc je n'ai qu''a faire comme pour des données en utilisant l'utilitaire Disque....
Je n'ai pas toast et ne compte pas pour le moment en faire l'acquisition.
Pour les CD, j'ai opté pour BurnX et/ou  FireStarterX mais pour graver des DVD, pas de solution gratuite


----------

